# What Happened to the Road Warrior?



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Anybody know what happened with this guy?:dunno:

Chrisdridley, Road Warrior

He has all but dissapeeared from site.

He had just bought his wife a 335d and then we never heard anything more about him. Used to run this delighful blog about his drives and experiences in his 335d. Definitely was racking up the miles.

http://www.thelonghighway.com/wp/

Let us know if you can locate him.:thumbup:


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

He started his own business. That's what he told me almost 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

So, in other words he has no more free time to muck about with the likes of us!:rofl:


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

I posted a thread inquiring about his whereabouts last year and no one was able to shed some light too.

It would be interesting to find out his D's current mileage is and any issues he's had.


Perhaps he is no longer driving his D and has moved on to other makes?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> So, in other words he has no more free time to muck about with the likes of us!:rofl:


Which is a shame, I was really hoping to see if any issues came up with his car.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

His blog is one of the reasons I have a D now. Chris, wherever you are... thanks!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I've sent him PMs but no response so far.

Have to put out an APB!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I googled him and located him in Linkedn.

Appears he stopped doing construction work back in 2010, about the time he stopped posting.

Appears to have some sort of auto restoration business in Chatanooga, Tn. Trying to raise him.:dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I googled him and located him in Linkedn.
> 
> Appears he stopped doing construction work back in 2010, about the time he stopped posting.
> 
> Appears to have some sort of auto restoration business in Chatanooga, Tn. Trying to raise him.:dunno:


If you google his forum user name you will see that he has done postings in the not too distant past on a duramax based forum.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> If you google his forum user name you will see that he has done postings in the not too distant past on a duramax based forum.


He's got a link to his restorations website, Blast from the Past, in Tenessee. Email is there, address and phone number.

I sent him an email.


----------

